# treatment in Bulgaria



## Shatalie123 (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anybody used bulgarian sperm donor?


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Shatalie, I can't think of anyone, have you checked the clinic boards?

Diesy


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

No one to my knowledge has posted on the singles board about having tx in Bulgaria over the past 3 - 4 years or so.  As Diesy says, check the country boards as you might find better luck there.


A-Mx


----------



## coldice (Oct 25, 2013)

What is your question? Maybe I can help - I'm Bulgarian patient.


----------

